

An Open-Source Cellphone (Tinkerers, Have a Ball) - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/10/technology/personaltech/10phone.html

======
aditya
OpenMoko's been making phones for over a year, while Android hasn't even been
vaporware for that long.

Although, the fact that the OM phones can barely just make reliable calls
after all this development says something about the state of the open source
mobile effort...

------
thedob
Trying to beat Android to the punch, eh? I wonder how long T-Mobile will keep
this on the shelf after this big push:

[http://www.moconews.net/entry/419-t-mobile-betting-on-
androi...](http://www.moconews.net/entry/419-t-mobile-betting-on-android-to-
stand-out-and-compete)

Haven't seen any API yet, but add it to the list of mobile items to hack.

~~~
jcl
It's a shame OpenMoko didn't pick a slightly more recent ARM chip, or it would
already be running Android:

<http://benno.id.au/blog/2007/11/21/android-neo1973>

